# Book recommendations



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was a member of a group once in which they had a topic specifically for book/link/article recommendations. Would that be interesting here?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

There is one that is a sticky in the self-help section:

Self-Help Marriage & Relationship Programs


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

